#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Flightcase voor Pioneer CDJ100s + mixer

## sussudio

Naar aanleiding van de vraag van WJ in het geluid-forum hier een foto van een flighcase voor 2 x CDJ100s + 19" mixer, gemaakt door PPCases.



Wij zijn natuurlijk ook erg benieuwd naar andere foto's. Daarnaast zijn wij nog op zoek naar een goede manier om zo'n case neer te zetten (tafel met doek erover is geen optie).


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Danny duyts

ligt et aan mijn pc of werkt et nie

----------


## Danny duyts

sorry iets te ongeduldig

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dat ziet er erg gelikt uit!!!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Mooie case!! Lijkt me een prima oplossing voor deze cd-spelers.......

Groeten, Remco

----------


## WJ

Mooi!!! Heel mooi! wat voor materiaal zit er aan beide kanten van de pioneers, of hoeft deze niet beschermd te worden? Hij slaat al nooit over, maar misschien dan wel? Aan de voorkant zitten gaten voor de inlaadla, bij vervoer, zitten deze dan ook open? Niet vervelend voor stof? Wat heeft hij gekost? Alle stroomvoorziening, waarschijnlijk allemaal op 1 ingang zeker, zit deze connector binnen of aan de buiten van de kist?

----------


## Niek...

Zeer zeker een mooie case. Het bedrijf waar ik weleens een klus voor deed werkte ook met een dergelijke case, alleen was deze dan vervaardigd door Decilux. 
Er zaten wel enkele verschillen in. Zo bevatte die kist een 19" md-speler van sony onder het mengpaneel, zaten er in feite "vakken" onder de CDJ-100's i.p.v. planken. In deze vakken zaten dan (aan de linkerkant) de ontvanger van de draadloze mic en de mic zelf kon je er zo naast leggen (in een cilinder gemaakt in dat schuim). Aan de rechterkant zat een vakje voor kabeltjes en dergelijke, en een aansluitpaneeltje.

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## sussudio

Even voor de duidelijkheid: we hebben die case nog niet gekocht. We zijn wel op zoek naar een nieuwe discobar. 2 van dit soort cases op inklapbare "onderstellen" lijkt ons wel wat.

De firma ppcases (www.ppcases.nl) maakt bovenstaande case, maar misschien zijn er nog wel andere mogelijkheden. Dus kom maar op met die foto's.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Even voor de duidelijkheid: we hebben die case nog niet gekocht.



Sussudio, jullie hebben nu toch ook al zo'n soort case? Met ik meen die Gemini mixer erin...

Fritz

----------


## Destiny

Mooi kistje. Wat kost nou zoiets ongeveer?

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Over 1000 posts!!! Feestje??_

----------


## Fritz

Oja WJ zo te zien is dat schuim aan de zijkant van die spelers. En Jip proficiat! Op naar de 2000 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## Destiny

Ja bedankt.

Kadotip:   :Smile: 

ff weer on-topic

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Over 1000 posts!!! Feestje??_

----------


## WJ

Over die case van Sussudio, wat kost deze en zit er aan de voorkant, waar je de cd in schuift, tijdens het vervoer nog iets voor, of kun je als het ware tijdens vervoer een cd'tje laden....?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Lijkt me niet he...

dan is het case principe beetje weg...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Destiny

Volgens mij hebben hun geen deksel. Dus gewoon zoals het er normaal staat is het altijd...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Over 1000 posts!!! Feestje??_

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Sussudio, jullie hebben nu toch ook al zo'n soort case? Met ik meen die Gemini mixer erin...



Klopt, maar dat is zelfbouw. Bovendien zijn dat 3 losse kasten, waarbij de 2 cdspelers samen onder 1 deksel vervoerd worden.
De bedoeling is dat nu alle audio in 1 case komt (scheelt weer pluggen), met een stevig "onderstel". En dan wel zo dat het front ook meteen netjes is; dus geen appart front er mee voor.


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## FiëstaLj

kabelkist met remmen ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Over die case van Sussudio, wat kost deze en zit er aan de voorkant, waar je de cd in schuift, tijdens het vervoer nog iets voor, of kun je als het ware tijdens vervoer een cd'tje laden....?



Ik heb een offerte aangevraagd voor deze case gecombineerd met opklapbaar onderstel. Zodra ik iets meer weet zal ik het hier wel posten.

De case van PPcases heeft zowel een boven- als voordeksel.


Onze huidige eigen kasten hebben ieder een deksel in L-vorm, zodat ook de voorkant beschermd is. Deze kasten heb ik voor zo'n 200 piek aan materiaal gemaakt. (in eerste instantie 3 maal 50x50 , waarvan later eentje doormiddengezaagd is voor de 2 cd-spelers). Maaike d'r lichtkast heeft trouwens nog een 2de verdieping waar een lichtcontroller in een laatje naar buiten schuift.


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ben jij een fan van zo'n metalen onderstel ?!

dan pak ik toch liever een kabelkist hoor..

of tip 2 monitorkistjes op..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Ben jij een fan van zo'n metalen onderstel ?!



Nee, zeker geen metalen onderstel. Dat metalen onderstel (niet inklapbaar) was trouwens de belangrijkste reden waarom we toen die discobar van Ward zijn baas niet hebben gekocht.

Kabelcase is niet echt een optie, want zo'n enorme berg kabels hebben we niet en we hebben geen zin om zoveel loze ruimte mee te slepen. We dachten er nog aan om onze flighcase voor de pars te gaan gebruiken (180x60x80). Maar die is eigenlijk te lelijk om als mooi front te dienen.

PPcases heeft de volgende oplossing (invouwbaar onderstel):


Wat uitgevouwen het volgende opleverd:


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

Nog even de foto's van de 2 cases waarvan Jasper de links in de discussiethread over cases voor 2 x cdj100s + mixer had geplaatst:

Case van Prodjuser:


Case van Maudi:


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## _Jasper

Dank je wel!

Hee nog even iets aan toe te voegen: Deze twee cases zijn beide voor een 10" mixer.

Seee ya
Jasper

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik vind ze allebei lelijk...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## DJ Ernesto

Ken het spul, mijn case ziet er iets anders uit, meer zoals een normale flightcase

De CDJ-1000's heb ik nu nog los, case word me anders te groot. Dateq + CDJ 1000 2x word echt wel breed

Lang leve de CDJ-1000

----------


## Fritz

Verrek zeg, zo'n soort tafel wilde ik ook gaan maken, alleen dan met een los blad erop wat je dmv vlindersloten vast kan maken.

Fritz

----------


## DJ Ernesto

Dat is dus wat ik heb  :Smile: 

Lang leve de CDJ-1000

----------


## sussudio

En nu zitten wij dus met z'n allen te wachten op jouw foto's  :Smile: 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## djdabounce

Ik zie dat er eigenlijk helemaal geen prijzen bijzitten. Weet iemand wat zo'n kist kost voor 2 cdj100sjes en een 19" mixer?

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## WJ

Ja, wil ik ook wel weten!
Ben tot de conclusie gekomen, dat als ik de flightcase onderdelen bij L&H bestel, ik ongeveer 105 Euro kwijt ben, exclusief hout. Duur grapje! Misschien is laten maken ongeveer 150/175 Euro? Ik weet niet hoor, kan er ook naast zitten...

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## Fritz

Mijn case (nogmaals: een soort koffer met 2x CDJ-100s en DJM-500 helemaal in schuim) heb ik gedeeltelijk laten maken door Conijn Muziek (Eindhoven). Zij hebben een pakket gemaakt zodat ik niet meer alles hoefde te doen. Het enige wat ik heb gedaan is poppen, beetje zagen en lijmen. Kostte me zo'n 140-150 Euro aan materiaal. Dus als je hem laat maken is dat nog eens twee keer zo duur ofzo... 

Fritz

----------


## DJ Ernesto

Ik heb de mijne (voor de CDJ 100's die in 1 flightcase zitten, 1000 heb ik dus appart zoals eerder vermeld) speciaal laten bouwen. Was ik 1400 piek aan kwijt!! <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik zet binnenkort mijn beide cases wel online

Lang leve de CDJ-1000

----------


## Fritz

Beeeetje dom, vind je zelf ook niet??

Fritz

----------


## DJ Ernesto

Beetje heel erg ja, maarja hij is wel erg mooi geworden vind ik zelf  :Smile: 

Lang leve de CDJ-1000

----------


## sussudio

Vandaag (ja op zondag) kreeg ik antwoord van PPCases. Helaas hadden ze mijn vraag naar de combinatie van de case op de eerste foto met het onderstel van de 2 foto's even verderop in dit topic niet helemaal goed begrepen.

Ik kreeg dus alleen een offerte van het meubel met opklapbaar onderstel. Die is dus niet geschikt voor CDJ100s <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar goed, de prijs:  752,45 excl. 19% BTW

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## ronell

Check deze flightcases van odyssey:




zo kan het ook

Perfect spul toch!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Pfff..... Spaanplaten bakkie met stoffie eromheen ?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DeMennooos

Goed ingieten met bier die stof, dan lopen je kisten vanzelf naar de klus als je ze maar lang genoeg laat staan.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Fritz

Ik vind het maar een lelijk ding.....

Fritz

----------


## michiel

Ik vind ze er wel leuk uitzien, maar het is geen echte flaaitkees, meer een flaaitpiet.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## DJ_Robin

uhhm DJ ernesto hoe kan het dat jij op 14 jarige leeftijd al een CDJ 1000 hebt ??? ik wil wel ff weten hoe jij dat doet want zelf wil ik ze ook wel hebben maar dat kost nogal niet een paar centen.



Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Fritz

Misschien dat ie bij een bedrijf werkt met de 1000's erin? Ernesto, verklaar het ff!

Fritz

----------


## WJ

FF over de bouw van mijn case: Poppen, het schijnt, jaja, schijnt, dat je niet kan poppen als je bijv een hoekprofiel op hout wil bevestigen? Ook vlindersloten zitten aan hout vast! Hoe wordt dit meestal opgelost, of is het wel gewoon mogelijk?

Misschien stomme vraag, maar k moe t wel wten...

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## DJ_Robin

---------------------------------------------------------------------
citaat DJ Ernesto,

Ik heb de mijne (voor de CDJ 100's die in 1 flightcase zitten, 1000 heb ik dus appart zoals eerder vermeld) speciaal laten bouwen. Was ik 1400 piek aan kwijt!! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

hier maak ik toch uit op dat ze van hem zelf zijn maar ja verklaar je nader DJ Ernesto ,

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Fritz

Ja oke......blijft dus vreemd! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## Bats

hee, heb offerte laten maken bij PPcases voor de case voor 2x cdj100 en 1x 19" mixer maar dan ipv 2x 19" lang, 3x 19" en een ruimte van 2HE ipv 4HE, kost € 673.91 excl. 19% BTW, als ik em zelf maak ben ik €321,25 kwijt (incl btw) maar ja dan moet je em wel zelf maken en dat kan best lastig zijn, maar ja voor zoon kleine 500 euro minder doe ik dat wel.
de case is misschien groot maar er komen wielen onder dus dat zal geen probleem worden.

----------


## WJ

FF vraag over het signaal van de mixer naar de versterker: Hoe word dit gebruikelijk gedaan bij dit soort cases als sussudio heeft? Gewoon XLR? En dan 2 XLR's, dus 1 voor de monitor? Of komt het kabeltje rechtstreeks van de mixer af, dus direct op de versterker? En qua stroom voorziening, PowerCon?

Groeten.

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## sussudio

Het meubel dat Sussudio heeft, werkt met een kabel van het mengpaneel naar het versterkerrack tulp-&gt;xlr.

Het meubel dat wij graag willen (iets al hierboven genoemd) gaat zeker met normale XLR kabels met het rack verbonden worden en powercon voor de stroomvoorziening.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## ralph

Jurgen, een dj die hier ook wel eens op het forum vertoeft heeft onlangs ook zo'n kissie laten bouwen. Fotoos komen eraan beloofde hij mij van de week...

Op het kistje zou ik een powercon in (blauw) en een powercon doorlus (grijs) plaatsen.

Verder zou ik je gehele mixer patchen.
Dus master uit=2x XLR
monitor uit=2x XLR
mics uit= net hoeveel mic kanalen je hebt
en natuurlijk je line inputs die je nog niet in gebuik hebt voor de apparatuur in je kissie...

Je hebt standaard 19" blindplaatjes met D-gaten er al in gestansd. Kwestie van ff chssisdelen erin poppen en boel aansluiten.

Plaats van de bekabeling: mijn voorkeur zegt een zijkant.

Zal Jurgen nog eens vragen wanneer hij tijd heeft om een plaatje te showen. Ik vind het een mooie dixobak geworden. beter dan sommige kisten die hier staan...(die met die haren...<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Jurgen

thnx ralph...

Carpe Diem, pluk de dag!

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Je hebt standaard 19" blindplaatjes met D-gaten er al in gestansd. Kwestie van ff chssisdelen erin poppen en boel aansluiten.
> 
> Plaats van de bekabeling: mijn voorkeur zegt een zijkant.



Zou het er vanuit de zaal niet mooier uitzien als je die 19" plaatjes met al die kabels eraan toch maar aan de achterkant monteert ?

Bij een aantal discomeubels dat ik tijdens de zoektocht naar het ultieme meubel ben tegengekomen waren er aan de onderkant schotels gemonteerd met daarin alle aansluitingen. Opzich is dat wel handig. Niemand die het ziet en je staat er ook zelf niet tegenaan te rijden. Wel vervelend als je een keer je bovenkast op een tafeltje moet zetten natuurlijk.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Niek...

Je kunt natuurlijk ook gewoon een kist van 2 x 19" nemen....

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## ralph

Ik ben het helemaal met dennis(?) eens dat de schotels aan de onderkant van de discobak absoluut de mooiste plaats is!

In het meubel wat wij vroeger gebruikten zit aan de onderkant twee schotels: eentje met powercon in-uit en twee mic aansluitingen
en eentje met daarop 2x XLR master uit plus 2x XLR monitor uit.

Bij zo'n klein bakkie (en dit soort bakkies is een simpel dj-setupje) moet je in mijn ogen onder alle omstedigheden met je bakkie terecht kunnen. Dus hij moet op een tafel kunnen staan, op de bar van het cafe, desnoods op het biljart op op het keukenblad...

Connectoren aan de kant waar je staat te draaien is zwaar irri!
als dat dan toch de oplossing wordt, verzink die aansluitingen dan zover dat je alleen de kabels nog maar een plekkie hoeft te geven.
Voorkom dat je met je kruis tegen die connectoren staat te werken...leidt enorm af<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## FiëstaLj

Daar zijn die gaatjes ook niet voor ralph <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## WJ

Ik ga mijn case morgen maken, onderdelen komen volgende week bezorgd en dan moet ik ff een digitale camera regelen. Iemand die zich aanbied mijn foto's te hosten? Snap daar zelf helemaal geen **** van...

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Ik ga mijn case morgen maken, onderdelen komen volgende week bezorgd



Iets zegt mij dat die volgorde niet helemaal juist is.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## ZaNyDu

whehehehehe<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Cross

umm..jah..mail die fotos maar ff..
mail maar ff naar n.de.graaf@hccnet.nl ..

----------


## WJ

Houten gedeelte in elkaar zetten enzo, hardschuim erin, daarna de metalen delen erop sleutelen en xlr's erin.

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Op het meubel wat ik gebruik zitten ze aan de onderkant zeer ideaal maar in deze situatie zou ik ze allemaal aan een zijkant doen kan je altijd nog een 2e bakkie erbij zetten met bijv. licht of je cd`s

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## Fritz

Hey Cross,





> citaat:umm..jah..mail die fotos maar ff..
> mail maar ff naar n.de.graaf@hccnet.nl



Ik heb hier wat foto's op de comp staan van mijn flightcase voor 2x CDJ-100s en 1x DJM-500. Kan ik die ook ff mailen zodat ze in een apart topic komen te staan?? Heb de balluh verstand ervan....

Fritz

----------


## sussudio

Nog weer een foto van een flightcase voor 2 cdj100s + mixer gevonden. Ook mooi "onderstel" trouwens:





Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Dj Cross

ja, geen probleem..mail maar..maar volgens mij is het je al gelukt

----------

